# Which winter protection lsp?? decisions decisions!!



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

It is soon approaching that time of year again when we look to winter prep. I like to get mine out of the way early (late September ish) but to be honest I have quite a lot of LSPs knocking around in the garage and deciding on what to use is tricky.
I have FK1000p, colly 845, AG EGP, Jetseal 109, optiseal, Supernatural and Prima Banana Gloss. Not to mention the spray waxes like AG Aqua Wax and Prima Hydro. 
My head is saying use FK1000p and leave it at that, but my heart is saying use Jetseal and Supernatural. Lol any advice??:wave:


----------



## jonnyw59 (Jan 31, 2009)

For me it would have to be the FK1000P. Its what I will be using myself. Used it last winter and had no issues. I got some FK pink wax earlier in the summer so I will be using that to top up the FK1000P over the winter. HTH


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

845 I would choose. Easy to use and looks better then 1000p IMO.


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

+1 845 for me every winter.

It can be topped up nice and easilly when warm enough (!) but generally doesn't need it. I will top up with a decent spray wax during the winter, just for peace of mind.


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

So for winter should I just be looking at doing the same as I do in the summer but just use a good wax with long term protection like the ones previously mentioned?


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone used the g techniq or nano stuff for a winter coating?


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Its been on my mind, I use AG EGP topped with SN. How well does SN cope? Havent had it long so not sure how long it will last?

I would use both EGP and SN for the winter, then wash once a week and top up with Dodo RM?

Luke


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

mlgt said:


> Anyone used the g techniq or nano stuff for a winter coating?


it's what i'm using this winter coming (using C2). so far, i have more faith than the trusty old collinite 476 i used last winter... which says a lot.

durability is about the same, but it's just easier to apply, and can be diluted to use as a QD to top up the protection after washing. swings it for me


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Boothy said:


> So for winter should I just be looking at doing the same as I do in the summer but just use a good wax with long term protection like the ones previously mentioned?


Exactly :thumb: Most good waxes will give a genuine 3 months protection and chances are you will find a warm enough day somewhere over the winter to give your car a polish and a wax at some point.


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

PLuKE said:


> Its been on my mind, I use AG EGP topped with SN. How well does SN cope? Havent had it long so not sure how long it will last?
> 
> I would use both EGP and SN for the winter, then wash once a week and top up with Dodo RM?
> 
> Luke


I have had SN a while and can say it lasts pretty well. I used it on my previous car one winter and seemed to last to the spring. That was with weekly washing. However I have now added a lot more sealants to my collection that probably last longer.


----------



## vortex114 (Feb 4, 2008)

AG SRP, FK1000P X2 and AG HD wax x3 for me


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

E21_ross said:


> it's what i'm using this winter coming (using C2). so far, i have more faith than the trusty old collinite 476 i used last winter... which says a lot.
> 
> durability is about the same, but it's just easier to apply, and can be diluted to use as a QD to top up the protection after washing. swings it for me


Thanks for the advice. I have thought about this, but I have 2 sealants like red mist, Z8 already.

Then wax wise I have Collinite, concours, dodojuice and R222. But I am interested in trying C2, as like you said it can be used as a QD. But even so the sealants listed above do the same job.

So its a matter of do I use what I have to do my winter protection on my family cars or invest in something new lol


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

mlgt said:


> So its a matter of do I use what I have to do my winter protection on my family cars or invest in something new lol


haha I always seem to end up investing:lol:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Used 476 on my old 4x4 last winter and it lasted for ages! Put it on in October and i think i took it off and re waxed in March and it was still doing the business. This year though i'm really tempted by Zaino Z2. I'm hearing a lot about this stuff and wouldn't mind trying it too see if it will give good durability over winter,or do i use the Collys over winter and the Z2 from spring??


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Going for Valet pro artemis wax seal x 3 over LPL 

Just to see how it fairs as the norm on seem to go FK or 476 route...

Its good to try different things out hey:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my winter protection;

-machine on FK215
-machine on FK2180 x2
-hand apply fk1000p x2
-top up with FK425

:thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Apply a paint protection sealant (Aquartz or Zaino) and then an LSP for extreme conditions (Collinite's Super Doublecoat Auto Wax (476s) and / or Insulation Wax (845) or Finish Kare FK1000P)- use a damp applicator, work the wax into the surface to ensure a very thin layer, allow to dry for approx one hour (do a swipe-test) remove the residue with a clean micro fibre towel, its durable enough to resist salt, grit and repeated detergent washings, protection will last approximately 4-6 months


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Lime prime cleanse routine after wash and clay ( obviously ) and 3 variants.
Either autobrite AB carnauba wax, colli 476s or fk1000p.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

colli 476s


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

1000p is good but 845 is better imo. i reach for the 845 before every winter and start building the layers up from the end of summer and last right the way through.


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Maybe I'm the only one, but I'm not a fan of Collinite...I prefer Meg's #16 for a standalone wax solution for winter. 

This year, I'm planning on trying 1 of these 2 options, Menzerna Power Lock w/ OCW maintenance or Aquartz Reload as a standalone and maintenance.

However, I may try maintaining with Prima Hydro after ONR washes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> my winter protection;
> 
> -machine on FK215
> -machine on FK2180 x2
> ...


You might want to use the 1000p first Ben because the 1000P wont bond well to the wax:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Carlack 68NSC then Collinite 476S seems to be pretty much bulletproof, but I'll probably opt for Zaino Z2 this year as it seems to do a better job of keeping my car cleaner, for longer.

Z2 on the wheels too - it outlasts everything else I've tried!

Z8 top ups on both when I can


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Im putting my faith in megs #16 this winter, havent done so before but gona give it a go. NSC for a base. probably top with OCW (as its so easy) but not sure yet.


----------



## coconut_dave (Jun 6, 2010)

Ross said:


> You might want to use the 1000p first Ben because the 1000P wont bond well to the wax:thumb:


I though the FK2180 was a polymer sealant so would be ok under the FK1000p?

I will prob be going down the 2180 and 1000p route myself


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i'll be using my werkstat acrylic kit this year


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Zaino for me


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Zaino for me


i used zaino last year, lasted very well but ive found better durability from a layer of Jett than a layer of Z8 when topping up


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Jeffs werkstat acrylic kit is my go to for winter protection,
our other van will be aquartz and reloaded on one half and glare paint sealant on the other.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

For the ultimate winter protection I’d look to the new breed of long life coatings such as Aquartz, Nanolex Professional and Gtechniq C1 that offer at least 12 months plus durability. These new LSP's offer unrivalled, long term sheeting that doesn’t diminish after a few months. They are so easy to clean because the majority of dirt just washes off them with a hose. :thumb:

However, don’t top them with a sacrificial layer of wax or you’ll loose the ease of cleaning. 

Alan W


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which of these new 'super sealants' offers the best beading please Alan?

I've been very impressed with how well XtraVue has lasted on my glass, so if I can get a sealant for the paint to match, I'll buy some!

For me, Wax is for Spring/Summer, when you can appreciate a clean car for more than 12 minutes!

Thanks,

Russ.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Which of these new 'super sealants' offers the best beading please Alan?.


I'd say Gtechniq C1 - See Andrew's Thread HERE

However, I an very impressed with Nanolex Professional sealant for its ease of application and the ability to almost self clean in wet conditions. It stays so much cleaner in dirty weather compared with a waxed car. 



RussZS said:


> For me, Wax is for Spring/Summer, when you can appreciate a clean car for more than 12 minutes!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Russ.


I totally agree plus wax holds onto dirt making winter cleaning more difficult than it need be. 

Alan W


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've had a coating on my main car for 12 months now and it cleans like a dream - it was only washed about 3 times last winter and the dirt just fell off with a blast from the PW. It has a 3 year expected life and so far is doing great and just as well on wheels. Its not the greatest beading product but that reduces water spoting etc anyway but sheets well and cleans like a dream 

For those looking at traditional waxes and sealants then worry less about the product and more about the conditions when you apply it. I've had SN go pretty much all winter when it was applied in a warm, dry & dehumidified garage with just 1 thin layer over properly cleaned paint 

Applying your LSP in cold damp conditions in autumn will likely lead to much reduced life of any product...


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

Srp ,fkp1000 ,colly 845 for my car.:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Russ,

Don't get hung about beading or even sheeting because it's not what these products are about.  It's how clean they stay and how easy they are to wash as confirmed by Damon.

Alan


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

why not use Z2 with 845 on top  :doublesho


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

not sure the two would work together tho!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

2 layers of AG HD for me. Worked fine for me last winter with a top up of Aqua Wax and Red Mist/Z8 every now and again.


----------



## Michael172 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well im using Zaino Z5 with ZFX topped with Numerous layers of Z8, with a top up of Z8 each time I wash. I switch To Zymol Carbon for spring, and a more luxury wax for Summer.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I have an interesting plan for winter, I am going to divide the car into 3, apply some 476 to one third, raceglaze 55 to the second third, and hopefully BOS on the third third. Purely for the sake of it.

I want to see if I find 476 to be as good as everyone makes out 


P.S. If anyone who owns 476 has a tiny amount spare , then I am on the hunt for some and will glady pay someone a few quid plus postage costs as I really want some but can't justify a whole pot. I hope this isn't braking any rules mods.

Probably best to PM me if you can help as I might miss our post if you post it in here :thumb:


----------



## MDRX8 (Feb 23, 2006)

My choice would be C1 or C2. And make up some QD by diluting the C2 a 1 to 20 ratio. Your car will stay clean and protected.



Alan W said:


> I'd say Gtechniq C1 - See Andrew's Thread HERE
> 
> However, I an very impressed with Nanolex Professional sealant for its ease of application and the ability to almost self clean in wet conditions. It stays so much cleaner in dirty weather compared with a waxed car.
> 
> ...


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> You might want to use the 1000p first Ben because the 1000P wont bond well to the wax:thumb:


2180 is a sealant you machine on mate, your thinking of 2685 :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> 2180 is a sealant you machine on mate, your thinking of 2685 :thumb:


Oh yeah sorry about that:lol:


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Zaino for me. I'm in the process of doing my winter prep now!! In 3 months or so I'll just apply some more over top. Or may leave it a couple of months and stick a layer of colly 915 on top instead.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Apply a paint protection sealant (_Aquartz or Zaino_) and then an LSP for extreme conditions (_Collinite's Super Doublecoat Auto Wax_ (476s) and / or Insulation Wax (845) or _Finish Kare FK1000P_)- use a damp applicator, work the wax into the surface to ensure a very thin layer, allow to dry for approx one hour (do a swipe-test) remove the residue with a clean micro fibre towel, its durable enough to resist salt, grit and repeated detergent washings, protection will last approximately 4-6 months


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Srp + fk1000p


----------

